

Live Aircraft Tracking - eam
http://casper.frontier.nl/

======
stse
Similar app covering the Baltic region <http://www.flightradar24.com/> which
parses data from this system
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_dependent_surveillanc...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_dependent_surveillance-
broadcast)

------
wensing
In case you're wondering about public access to these kinds of datasets:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_dependent_surveillanc...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_dependent_surveillance-
broadcast#Public_Access_to_ADS-B)

According to the same Wikipedia article, the FAA is has been rolling this out
since 2006 (target date of 2015 for full coverage).

~~~
blantonl
It's not actually public access to "Data sets" - these folks are intercepting
over the air live transponder data from each aircraft and then plotting the
resulting information.

There are two primary forms of these types of transponders, one basic which
just transmits the aircraft altitude and unique identifier, and the other
advanced which transmits location, altitude, heading, intent (lading, taking
off, descending etc).

In the United States, most aircraft only use the basic version, so actual
plotting all aircraft using these interception techniques is much more
difficult. However, any international aircraft that fly in the US, or aircraft
that are international capable, can be tracked.

There are out of the box commercially available receivers and software that
you can use to get started... but again be warned that until US adoption
becomes more widespread you'll only be able to track International flights.

For example: <http://www.airnavsystems.com/RadarBox/index.html>

~~~
sokoloff
The code for a the basic (mode A/C) transponder isn't actually unique. It's
just 4 base-8 digits settable by the pilot, with several codes reserved for
specific uses. When on an ATC-assigned code, that code in only "unique" within
a specific area. I might be assigned 0234 flying in Boston Center's airspace
and someone else might be on 0234 in Phoenix.

------
ynniv
I worked on a proprietary system that did first person, single flight tracking
in 3D <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6Jw1vNrh0Q>

Similar data is available in KML for GoogleEarth from
<http://flightwise.com/flighttracking/>

------
maigret
Such services like <http://radar.zhaw.ch> used to have a 15 min delay one year
ago for security reasons. Not sure if that is still true, it seems like it's
realtime now.

------
samlittlewood
Cool - now I want a link into Google Earth:

\- First person view from cockpit.

\- Look 'up' from current ground position, and identify what the various
contrails I see are.

\- General 3d free view of airways etc.

------
joshwa
Passur does this for a number of large US airports:

<http://www.passur.com/airportmonitor-locations.htm>

~~~
borism
Passur uses active radar and restricts access to its' apps outside US AFAIK.

Flightaware.com uses FAA feed (with a slight delay), but thus has full
coverage of US airspace and a lot of other useful information (flight plans
etc), but its' map sucks.

------
thwarted
While sitting on a plane over the holidays, I was thinking something like this
would be pretty cool, especially if Google Earth was the visualization engine.

------
timdorr
Really cool effect that it changes the map from light to dark depending on the
time of day where you're looking.

------
GiraffeNecktie
This would be awesome for me since I live beside an airport. Is there a
similar site for North America?

------
stcredzero
flightstats.com seems to have flight tracking for a particular flight. I'm not
sure if this isn't just a display of "elapsed flight time vs. scheduled
arrival" though.

------
charlesmarshall
similar site, but for shipping - <http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/>

------
haonanzhang
@samlittlewood, that would be a really cool augmented reality application.
just point it up at the sky to see all the various locations of airplanes.

~~~
sailormoon
You know, there is this wonderful feature here called "reply" ...

